# Sanchezi Or Rhom



## dengwj (Jul 20, 2010)

Sanchezi Or Rhom? Sold to me as a rhom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S. Sanchezi.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice sanchezi you have there.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

yes, Serrasalmus sanchezi.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya i agree...looks like a nice sanchezi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not convinced the fish is sanchezi. The scutes look pretty uniform to me&#8230;from what I can see&#8230;.and the head looks more rhombeus then sanchezi. The pictures throw off the proportions to me it seems.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

if you click on the picture the fish looks like a rhom to me


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like some variant of a diamond Rhom or a Guyana


----------



## PaYaRa_12 (May 14, 2008)

This is not sanchezi its more rhombeus.And your fish is very beautiful.=)


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Like GG said if you look at the scutes they are fairly uniform, which leads me to think it would be a rhom. Plus it has more of a headshape of a rhom IMO. Either way its still kinda tough to tell and a MORE clear pic would prolly help. Either way it is a sharp P!


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I would go with Sanchezi


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Scutes are uniform, shape is rhom, but the red throat is throwing me off.
Possibly a compressus complex form? It does look a lil like the old one I had but I still wanna say rhom.

I dont know, whatever it is it looks good so just take care of and enjoy it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id say rhom based on the headshape. I can't make out very many of the scutes to comment on their uniformity. Some clearer flank shots could help to show them better. It does have the bright colours of a sanchezi.

I didn't comment earlier as i still don't know how accurate i can ID with pictures that are somewhat blurry in areas and others where the fish is at angles making the picture not very helpful.

Payraya_12- That vid of your mac in your sig is awsome.


----------

